# More blues on the beach



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

My band (The Secret Band) has a regular Sunday evening gig at one of our local beach cafes. Last evening we were joined by my friend and wicked harmonica player Marc Seguin who is a member of The Jesse Greene Band.

[video=youtube;kSc4AZFzqp8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSc4AZFzqp8[/video]


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Ahhh, another vid that takes me back to sittin in the Firehall in London swilling too many beer. Cool gig, cool tunes, cool vibe! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Good stuff.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Very nice clip. The band sounds smooth and the mix is great. Of course, the bass gets lost, but with a cam corder that's par for the course.

Very nice tones and playing.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

Milkman said:


> Very nice clip. The band sounds smooth and the mix is great. Of course, the bass gets lost, but with a cam corder that's par for the course.
> 
> Very nice tones and playing.


Thanks for the kind comments. The video was recorded using a new BlackBerry Z10 smart phone. Our bass player was using his tiny MarkBass 300 watt combo with a 12" speaker so yes he does get kinda lost in the recording. He didn't feel like bringing his GK rig (bigger speakers and cab) that day. I am using my completely stock Squier CV50's BSB telecaster direct into the drive channel of an old solid state Fender Deluxe 90 Reverb combo amp. The harp player is using a tiny VOX DA5 portable amp which we threw a mic in front of. The sound was surprisingly good for a cel-phone recording.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

OldGuitarPlayer said:


> Thanks for the kind comments. The video was recorded using a new BlackBerry Z10 smart phone. Our bass player was using his tiny MarkBass 300 watt combo with a 12" speaker so yes he does get kinda lost in the recording. He didn't feel like bringing his GK rig (bigger speakers and cab) that day. I am using my completely stock Squier CV50's BSB telecaster direct into the drive channel of an old solid state Fender Deluxe 90 Reverb combo amp. The harp player is using a tiny VOX DA5 portable amp which we threw a mic in front of. The sound was surprisingly good for a cel-phone recording.


Oh I'm sure the bass was heard just fine at the event. Bass just doesn't like the mics on most cameras.

Yes, the sound was better than you would expect for such a camera. 

And, you seemed to be playing a a volume level that made sense.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, it sounded good enough that it made me want to sit there, drink beer, and enjoy the tunes all day. It was obviously good enough that people got up and danced. Pretty much what is wanted by a bar owner.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Well, it sounded good enough that it made me want to sit there, drink beer, and enjoy the tunes all day. It was obviously good enough that people got up and danced. Pretty much what is wanted by a bar owner.


We had a very good & enthusiastic crowd that afternoon/evening since the weather was gorgeous. The fellow who manages the place had a good day and we had a blast as always. Where else would _you_ like to "_rehearse"_ on a Sunday evening?


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Awesome - your playing and the band sound great. I'll have to come see you guys sometime - I had no idea there was live music down on the beach.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

Macki said:


> Awesome - your playing and the band sound great. I'll have to come see you guys sometime - I had no idea there was live music down on the beach.


We probably won't be there this Sunday since it looks like rain for that day however check our ReverbNation page for upcoming events. We are playing tonight at a small pub in Hintonburg. The info is on our page at http://www.reverbnation.com/thesecretband

We probably won't be playing much in August since our bass player is out of town for 2 weeks and we already played 5 gigs in the last 4 weeks. I might do a couple of solo shows however.


----------

